# Your WTSHTF favorite tool



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This is ARFF hatchet survival tool (Aircraft Rescue Firefighting) It's on my BOB and it seems to work well as a hatchet, machete, pry bar, and of course zombie smasher inner. Anyone else have unique or odd prepping tools?


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> View attachment 3307
> 
> 
> This is ARFF hatchet survival tool (Aircraft Rescue Firefighting) It's on my BOB and it seems to work well as a hatchet, machete, pry bar, and of course zombie smasher inner. Anyone else have unique or odd prepping tools?


Shit! I need one of those! all I have are my Tomahawks and my SOG Jungle Canopy!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

lgustavus81 said:


> Shit! I need one of those! all I have are my Tomahawks and my SOG Jungle Canopy!


The old ones are hard to find. The new ones are called a SPAX Axe and they are expensive. I found the ARFF for about $20.00 and it has a longer handle than the SPAX and has teeth that really dig in. they were designed to cut thru aircraft fuselages. I added some 550 cord to the handle and I'm always finding a new use for it. I helped a friend take down an old shed and this tool made short work of it.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Once again. I need one! I think I saw some when I was in the Navy but they didn't look as good as yours!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a several generations old crow/pry bar that I'm rather fond of. I do find myself in the odd position of envying Meangreen's tool though. Don't tell Nurse Holly.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't really have any favorites though I'm really fond of this.









and this,


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I open this thread to hurry through because I'm behind and working and my first thought was #OMG #WTF #thisboardhasgonedownhill because it looked like a dildo at first glance. :lol: But then I was like, hey, that's pretty sweet! (And as I'm typing this, I'm saying it all in my head in valley girl voice.)


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I use one of these:

Stanley® FUBAR® Demolition Bar | Stanley Black & Decker

Stanley Hand Tools : 55-134 -


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

@ Fuzzee what is that blade you have pictured? I want one of those 

I only have a couple of hatchets and a SOG Tomahawk, very nice though.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

indie said:


> I open this thread to hurry through because I'm behind and working and my first thought was #OMG #WTF #thisboardhasgonedownhill because it looked like a dildo at first glance. :lol: But then I was like, hey, that's pretty sweet! (And as I'm typing this, I'm saying it all in my head in valley girl voice.)


Okay now your freaking me out cuase that looks like something a masochist would have designed as one of those. Since your a dudette, Ill take your word for it, lol.

I think my favorite tool is a Tomahawk, although a master of none, it is a jack of many trades. I use it for just about any task where one would normally use a large knife, hatchet, or hammer around camp. It works pretty good as a cleaver when processing small game for the camp grill too. And I guess I could also one day grow up to be graceful and go Mel Gibson (ala The patriot) on you if I had too, just don't think I would look as cool as Mel while doing it. I guess that gives me something to aim for huh?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

sargedog said:


> @ Fuzzee what is that blade you have pictured? I want one of those
> 
> I only have a couple of hatchets and a SOG Tomahawk, very nice though.


I like Benchmade products - I am pretty certain that is a Nimravus....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

indie said:


> I open this thread to hurry through because I'm behind and working and my first thought was #OMG #WTF #thisboardhasgonedownhill because it looked like a dildo at first glance. :lol: But then I was like, hey, that's pretty sweet! (And as I'm typing this, I'm saying it all in my head in valley girl voice.)


Looks like a dildo! You're one very kinky individual!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good stuff right there


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of my favorites


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

A few of my favorite TOOLS up above!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

sargedog said:


> @ Fuzzee what is that blade you have pictured? I want one of those
> 
> I only have a couple of hatchets and a SOG Tomahawk, very nice though.


I see Verteidiger answered before I saw your post and got it. It's a Benchmade Nimravus with a combo edge. Mine's an older one when they used G10 for the handle. They use aluminum now. I wrapped it sloppily with black 550, but it's a great knife. Not a prybar by far as it's a thinner blade, but it cuts just about everything like butter and is comfortable to hold and well balanced. It's my main BOB knife.

BENCHMADE Nimravus - KnifeCenter

140 Nimravus® Product Detail


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> View attachment 3307
> 
> 
> This is ARFF hatchet survival tool (Aircraft Rescue Firefighting) It's on my BOB and it seems to work well as a hatchet, machete, pry bar, and of course zombie smasher inner. Anyone else have unique or odd prepping tools?





Meangreen said:


> Looks like a dildo! You're one very kinky individual!


I'm guessing you have one just like it?! For you or the Mrs.?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

That's why I didn't recognize it. I can't afford one, I do think I will start saving towards one though. I really like it!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Anything that filers WATER

Berkey, Lifestraw, 

Don't make me go back to the basics to educate you fellas


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

sargedog said:


> That's why I didn't recognize it. I can't afford one, I do think I will start saving towards one though. I really like it!


There's always Ebay and finding a deal too.

benchmade nimravus | eBay


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I've made most of my bladed tools. I have managed to get some free leaf springs for some future projects. I want to make a couple of tomahawks and a compound crossbow among other projects.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My favorite wshtf tool? 

A shovel. Bury bodies, plant the garden, remove trees, plant more trees.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice kevin


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been looking at this.








It's actually gotten pretty good reviews for use and durability.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> I've been looking at this.
> View attachment 4397
> 
> 
> It's actually gotten pretty good reviews for use and durability.


I like that! A LOT! It is kind of a stump 'em, thump 'em and dump 'em all with one tool! Now that's what I call versatility!


----------

